# Cut a baseball bat lengthwise



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

A friend of mine wants to split a baseball bat lengthwise so he can mount it onto a plaque to hang on a wall. He only needs one half, so screws in the other half would not hurt. Any ideas for doing this safely? Table saw? Band saw? 

Thanks for any suggestions.

joe


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I did this years ago for a friend. It is fairly simple. Make a "L" shaped sled the length of the bat and fasten the bat to the sled with a couple of short screws or dowels to stabilize it. Make sure the centerline of the bat is equal from the outside of the sled. You can then safely push the sled and bat through your bandsaw . The bandsaw would be safer due to the thickness of the bat and sled.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Agreed, the bandsaw is the safest way to do this. Screwed to a sled it would work just fine...Just be sure to put a stable sacrificial base on the sled so it doesn't tip into the downward pressure of the blade.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A simple search using the "search" tab above and typing "baseball" will bring up this thread.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

*cutting baseball bat...*

Thanks for the suggestions and the link to the previous thread. Didn't think to search there first.

joe


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*I believe that I would look to the*

tablesaw instead. I would fabricate a plywood "L" the length of the bat and attache the bat to the vertical leg with screws and shim as necessary to maintain the centerline of the bat. This way you don't have to fight typical drift of the bandsaw. Just my $.02

Ed


----------



## Richins (Jan 5, 2010)

edp said:


> tablesaw instead. I would fabricate a plywood "L" the length of the bat and attache the bat to the vertical leg with screws and shim as necessary to maintain the centerline of the bat. This way you don't have to fight typical drift of the bandsaw. Just my $.02
> 
> Ed



I agree. I have much better results using the table saw over a band saw.


----------

